# Noises when sleeping?



## Knittinggal

We have noticced that when our Hedgehog Brillo is sleeping lately he makes a chriping/squeaking/ noise. We are not sure how long it has been going on as we have recently moved his cage from winter room to his summer room. We had him in an extra room to control the heat better in the winter. Anyway are the noises just him dreaming or something?
Thanks in advance for your help
Ashley


----------



## Puffers315

From what I've read, its not uncommon (but not common either) for a hedgehog to make noises while they sleep, such as you've described. Most are quiet, but kind of like humans, every so often you get one who talks in their sleep.


----------



## Knittinggal

Puffers315 said:


> From what I've read, its not uncommon (but not common either) for a hedgehog to make noises while they sleep, such as you've described. Most are quiet, but kind of like humans, every so often you get one who talks in their sleep.


Thanks For your reply. We have had Brillo over a year, he didn't make these noises when we got him. I guess we all make different noises when we get older :lol:


----------



## Nancy

Adults tend to be more noisy sleepers than babies and often snoring comes as they become elderly. Sometimes snoring or sleep noises are a symptom of illness, tumour in the head or nasal passages and even allergies can cause noisy sleeping. Like humans, snoring or noises is often individual to the hedgehog. 

Our Lily was very vocal when sleeping and would make all kinds of whimpers, whines, squeaks, squeals and screeches. Their room is on the second floor and we often could hear her on the main level. :lol:


----------



## shadowHH

wha...you dont make noises in your sleep?

might be whining(breathing issues or flu/cold)
or rat-a-tat tapping because of itchy or just..uh well..they're only mammals....
barking (for help? or attention?)

like to run in sleep do they? mine does..sometimes keeps me up tapping on wooden tiny house.

..you dont have nightmares?


----------



## Amy1024

Mine likes to make chomping mealie sounds in her sleep :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle

Amy1024 said:


> Mine likes to make chomping mealie sounds in her sleep :lol:


yep. Sweetie does that too. love it.


----------



## krbshappy71

Riley chirps a lot. The squeak sound other times reminds me of a low-tone dog toy squeaker, it is really weird. I've checked on him when it first happened and he's sound asleep. I've tried to record it but am not quick enough.

Chirp chirp!


----------



## hedgielover

Quigley makes this funny chirp that sounds like crying to me. I always want to scoop him up and make him feel better. He also hisses a lot in his sleep, I think he's having nightmares about bath time.


----------



## silvercat

My girl squeeks, chips & 'eats' mealies while sleeping. She's also a snorer, though that has decreased accompanying her weight loss


----------



## jopenguin

Ender sometimes sighs in his sleep. It's really cute.


----------



## Jean

What a relief! Flower does the sqeaking in her sleep, just like a king of dog squeaktoy sound, and i would hear it and be like WTF is that!! and come running in to find she`s sleeping. It was quite bizarre! I re-homed her about a month or so ago now, and did all kinds or research prior to bringing her home, including the wide variety of noises that come out of them  but nowhere did i read about that sound! After this happened i figured she must be dreaming. So it`s good to know she`s not the only one!


----------



## lpercz

fracturedcircle said:


> Amy1024 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine likes to make chomping mealie sounds in her sleep :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Sweetie does that too. love it.
Click to expand...

Sookie does that sometimes too. Usually when I'm holding her. She's probably trying to tell me something.....
She also does the whining whistles every now and then. I think when she is perfectly comfortable and in a deeeep sleep. Its so cute!


----------



## ashleemarie

I've just noticed now ( and only now because Wilbur is cuddled along my neck by my ear asleep) that she makes sounds like she's eating her mealworms, and she whistles, and moves closer to me . Super cute


----------



## Abster

Every once in a while, mine will make a single squeak that sounds just like a squeak toy in his sleep. I assume it's him having a bad dream. 😞


----------



## nikki

Please check the date on a thread before posting, this one is from 2014.


----------

